# my betta lives in a jar



## sakurasilver (May 3, 2005)

hi

My two bettas right now live in jars that are less than 8 ozs.... i feel sorry for them.. but i have no tank.. 

if i have a bucket of two swordtails (female), one platy, two rose minnows, and a female betta(with a internal lump around .7 cm in diameter growing at her side) CAN I PUT ONE OF MY BETTAS IN?... the bucket doesn't hold much... i'm guessing around 3 gallons? 

these fish are in such bad condition right now.. because someone just gave them to me... the bettas are regrowing their fins...


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't put a betta in the bucket. Just clean their jars every day until you can get larger accomodations for them.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I would suggest that you head to walmart or k-mart. You probably can find a 2-3 quart tupperware type container, or even a large glass vase for about 3-5 dollars apiece. (You won't want to put them in the same container). They'll live fine for awhile in the small jars you currently own if you swap out the water continually (and dont' forget to de-chloranize it) but a bit larger container is more suitable, and the temperature stays more stable. 

Just don't put a lily on the top of whatever you buy...their dying roots are toxic, thus why betta vases kill the bata ASAP.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Buy the largest rubbermaid container you find. everything that is suitable for food, is suitable for fish.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

and swordtails can be aggressive.They might go after the betta and platty. I don't know about the minnows.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

At Petsmart, they sell 10 gallon aquariums for just $10. A'course, the filters are _also_ at least 10 dollars, along with heaters that are about that, too. The cheapest set-up you could get, buying stuff seperately, would be around $45. But it'd be a good investment - your fish would be way more happier! A tupperware tub could work, if it was also 10 gallons (or more).
You'd just barely be overstocked, but it wouldn't be a problem with the filter and weekly 10% water changes. Of course, then it would have to cycle... you could do that fishless, and keep them in the bucket another 3 weeks, or try it with them in the cycling tank... I had 3 fish (out of 10) survive my cycling ... I was new to this, and stupid, with the classic opinion "oh, they're just fish, put them in water and feed 'em and they'll be fine" ...riiiight LOL

Oh yeah, and don't put both bettas in the same tank. Put one in the tank/tub, and another maybe in another tub? Oddly enough, my Petsmart sells 2 1/2 gallon tanks for...get this!...$10 ;p Might as well just buy the bigger one!


----------



## sakurasilver (May 3, 2005)

i've taken in all your advice.... thanks a lot

my bettas are still liiving in jars and i recentely got an air pump for my bucket fish.... my platys and swordtails get along fine....i think...

the bettas blow bubbles... are they okay?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Bubbles are fine. You'll notice a thick net of them over their containers. This generally means that they're happy, healthy, and ready to mate. I would say though, if you notice your fish blowing an abnormally large amount of bubbles as compared to it's normal amount, keep an eye on him just to make sure he's not ill. When mine was getting ready to die he coated the whole top of my 10 gal with bubbles, which was odd for him (usually it was in about 3 inch patches). 

Of course, as small of containers as yours are in right now, I wouldn't be surprised if they could completely fill it with bubbles. Just be sure that with the water changes you scoop most of the bubbles out too. I don't know for certain, but I'm sure they have some waste-like byproduct.

But yes, rubbermaid, tupperware, or any other type of container that can hold a quart or 2 of liquid is a good environment. Even if you saw a sale and wanted to go larger...(lots of times places have sales on rather large "home-storage" containers, that would also be ok. Keep them at room temperature....73-79 degrees farenheit, and be sure when you switch out the water it's similar temp.


----------

